# freebsd, radeonhd, Xorg, e17?



## Petz (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi All,

Hoping for some information that could help me get enlightenment running on Freebsd 8.0 beta2. Please bear with me. I posted in this forum as I'm not sure where the problem(s) is/are. Given Xorg is in the middle I'll start here.

uname -a
make.conf
MYKERNEL

Xorg.log
xorg.conf
e17 log
gdb E17 bt

I get this/these error(s) when starting X. I'm not sure how serious it is though. If I start X with -retro I still get a working mouse and backgound pattern.


```
(II) RADEONHD(1): Unknown card detected: 0x9441:0x1002:0x2042.
	If - and only if - your card does not work or does not work optimally
	please contact radeonhd@opensuse.org to help rectify this.
	Use the subject: 0x9441:0x1002:0x2042: <name of board>
	and *please* describe the problems you are seeing
	in your message.
(--) RADEONHD(1): Detected an RV770 on an unidentified card
(II) RADEONHD(1): Mapped IO @ 0xe7000000 to 0x8006ac000 (size 0x00010000)
(II) RADEONHD(1): PCIE Card Detected
(EE) RADEONHD(1): Cannot allocate 0 bytes of memory for BIOS image
(II) RADEONHD(1): Query for AtomBIOS Init: failed
(**) RADEONHD(1): Using AtomBIOS for All
(EE) RADEONHD(1): No AtomBIOS image found but required for AtomBIOS based mode setting
(II) RADEONHD(1): Query for AtomBIOS Teardown: failed
(II) UnloadModule: "radeonhd"
```

Enlightenment seems to load a background on the screen but after that it SEG faults and pops up a window asking you to press F1 to try and recover or F2 to Quit.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

As soon as I looked at your /etc/make.conf, i wanted to post this
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=386&highlight=optimization

[comment out CFLAGS]


also try installing open source ati driver..


----------



## adamk (Aug 14, 2009)

It's possible that the e17 issue is separate from the Xorg issue, but let's deal with the Xorg issue first:

radeonhd does not support multiple screens unless you are using xrandr.  You clearly have two screen sections in your xorg.conf file.  Are you trying to combine them together with xinerama?  If that's the case, then you really want to be using xrandr in the first place.  If you actually want two separate screens (called zaphod mode), it will not work with radeonhd.  You can get two separate screens with the radeon module, instead, but zaphod mode will disable DRI, which means you will lose all 2D acceleration as well (which, in turn, will make e17 very slow).

So my suggestion would actually be to use the radeon driver (simply because I have more experience with than with the radeonhd driver), use xrandr to enable both monitors, and try e17 again.

Adam


----------



## Petz (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply. So try recompiling everything without the -O2 optimisation and CPU type 'core2'


----------



## Petz (Aug 14, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> I
> radeonhd does not support multiple screens unless you are using xrandr.  You clearly have two screen sections in your xorg.conf file.  Are you trying to combine them together with xinerama?  If that's the case, then you really want to be using xrandr in the first place.  If you actually want two separate screens (called zaphod mode), it will not work with radeonhd.  You can get two separate screens with the radeon module, instead, but zaphod mode will disable DRI, which means you will lose all 2D acceleration as well (which, in turn, will make e17 very slow).
> 
> So my suggestion would actually be to use the radeon driver (simply because I have more experience with than with the radeonhd driver), use xrandr to enable both monitors, and try e17 again.
> Adam



Nice insight thanks. I am new to FreeBSD, Xorg and friends. So had no idea about those facts. My main goal is just to get a decent WM up and running. I wasn't really looking into the screen setup thinking I could tweak that later. However if thats causing a problem I'll try getting the screens going with xinerama and xrandr. If that doesn't work I'll try the radeon driver instead of radeonhd and let you know.


----------



## adamk (Aug 14, 2009)

Petz said:
			
		

> Nice insight thanks. I am new to FreeBSD, Xorg and friends. So had no idea about those facts. My main goal is just to get a decent WM up and running. I wasn't really looking into the screen setup thinking I could tweak that later. However if thats causing a problem I'll try getting the screens going with xinerama and xrandr. If that doesn't work I'll try the radeon driver instead of radeonhd and let you know.



Here's a couple of helpful wiki's on configuring xrandr monitor setups:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

CPUTYPE?=... is ok


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

Petz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the fast reply. So try recompiling everything without the -O2 optimisation and CPU type 'core2'



SImly comment out entire line with CFLAGS.
here's my make.conf

```
KERNCONF=ANTIGENERIC
CPUTYPE?=i686

# FreeBSD BASE
NO_MANCOMPRESS=yes
NO_PORTSUPDATE=yes
SUPFILE=/root/src.csup

# FreeBSD ports
NOMANCOMPRESS=yes
MANCOMPRESSED=maybe

WITH_GTK2=yes


# added by use.perl 2009-07-08 23:12:43
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```

NO_MANCOMPRESS=yes
NO_PORTSUPDATE=yes
NOMANCOMPRESS=yes
MANCOMPRESSED=maybe

I use these only because I use zfs with compression enabled (don't need to compress 1 thing 2x times)


----------



## Petz (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks again, those links are quite helpful. I have some good news and some bad news.

The Good
1. Xorg starts without any errors in the log(still a message on the console though, see the bad).
2. Enlightenment is loading fine now without a seg fault.

The Bad
1. Xorg still outputs one line on the console which looks like an error. Not sure if this ones important. I have found a few posts regarding this 'failed to set mtrr' message which seem to suggest it can be ignored without causing harm.

```
failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
```
2. This is the clencher. Xrandr is crashing X. Even when I run just a query 'Xrandr -q'. Logs below
Xrandr_crash
xorg.conf
Xorg.log


----------



## Petz (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry for being such a noob.

I just tried 'Xrandr -q' from an enlightenment xterm and it doesn't crash X. So I guess it needs to be run from a X session not from a console.


----------



## adamk (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay!  And yes, you can ignore the mtrr message.

The even better news:

The r600 driver in mesa is shaping up quite nicely.  It's capable of running compiz, neverball, openarena, and number of other opengl applications, though it still has quite a few rendering errors with them.  It doesn't look like it will be too long before 3D acceleration works on your video card.


----------



## jurrie (Sep 30, 2009)

I just installed Mesa 7.6 and libDRM 2.4.14 and recompiled the xf86-video-ati driver. KDE4 desktop effects work for me now and glxgears gives me near 1600fps (Radeon HD4850). The desktop effects mess up fonts and parts of the screen up a lot, though. Good to see progress!


----------

